# Albino Bristlenose Pleco turning orange?



## newbsi

I have two albino plecos about 3 inches long (bristlenose). I have had them for a year. They have always been the same color as my golden dojo loaches. One is turning orange. Is this normal for Albino Plecos?


----------



## vreugy

I and glad you posted this. I have three albinos. The largest one (female) is still white. The other female and male, both younger, are turning orange. Not that I mind, but is it something to worry about??


----------



## susankat

The albino coloration will vary slightly unless they aren't true albinos. What color are the eyes.


----------



## newbsi

The eyes are red. I guess what is so surprising to me is that I have had him for a year and he has always been the same color as the other albino bristlenose and the golden dojo loaches. Now, he is the only one that is ... orange. I wasnt sure if that is what happens with age or what. He is eating and swimming fine. No signs of illness just changing color


----------



## vreugy

Ditto on the eye color of mine. Thanks for letting me interupt your thread Newbsi. And Thanks for the quick response Susan.


----------



## susankat

Its a normal trait because of the genes they carry. Reason I asked about the eyes is because there are many that have the coloring of the albino but will have brown or blue eyes which means they aren't true albino. Some albinos will also carry a gene that will let the pigmentation add a little more coloring to it as in the case of your albino turning an orange color.


----------



## vreugy

Thanks Susan. I kind of like the color. Makes them unique.

On another note, Mr.Whiskers has "disappeared" again. Last time he was gone for nearly 2 weeks. I suspect he was in one of the decorations taking care of eggs, although I haven't seen babies. I don't think they can get out of this particular piece. If I can catch all three adults out, I am going to remove this one. I have some white plastic pipe I will make caves for them.


----------



## susankat

The babies will find their way out, but survival will depend on the other occupants.


----------



## vreugy

have one elephant ear plakat and 7 pristella's in this 55g. Tank hasn't been set up more than a month. I wonder about the amount of algae for them. Sure would be fun to see even one baby.


----------



## susankat

That may be the problem, the tank isn't mature enough for the fry.


----------



## vreugy

That's what I figured. Also, my filtration isn't what it should be. I am waiting on a filter to arrive that will be a big help. My filters are older, but still work fine. I have a total of three large waterfalls in this tank, but with Pleco's, I need a bit more. Thanks for your help.


----------



## susankat

You still might see some babies soon it takes about 3 to 3 1/2 weeks before dad will let them leave the cave.


----------

